# Waterfalls in Wales



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2004)

Wales has some pretty little waterfalls.  Maybe someone should start a waterfall picture collection on here?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 23, 2004)

Here your go this is one of the Dolgoch falls about 10 minuets from where I was brought up.





And this one is swallow falls at betws-y-coed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2004)

I went to visit a waterfall in Wales in the Summer of 1976 but it had dried up   

Can't remember what it was called but it had a spout at the bottom  and a viewing area


So has anyone figured out what waterfall this is yet?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2004)

Ystradfellte - Lady Falls. One of my very favourite places in the entire world.


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Sep 23, 2004)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Here your go this is one of the Dolgoch falls about 10 minuets from where I was brought up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with Dandred...those are fantastic places.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2004)

bendeus said:
			
		

> Ystradfellte - Lady Falls. One of my very favourite places in the entire world.




is that the first picture I posted?


----------



## jd (Sep 23, 2004)

Dr. Christmas said:
			
		

> I'm with Dandred...those are fantastic places.



And I am too.  

I was in Tywyn a few weeks ago and noticed that one of the houses by Dolgoch is for sale... nice spot!  Although there are probably nicer places to live in the Dysynni valley.  

Betws is


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2004)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> is that the first picture I posted?



So it is! Yours is of far superior quality though, Minnie. You can actually get into the plunge pool at the bottom of that cascade. Best hangover cure I've ever experienced


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2004)

bendeus said:
			
		

> So it is! Yours is of far superior quality though, Minnie. You can actually get into the plunge pool at the bottom of that cascade. Best hangover cure I've ever experienced




It's not my picture. I just googled for waterfalls     One of the prettiest waterfall pictures I've seen


----------



## s14n (Sep 23, 2004)

bendeus said:
			
		

> So it is! Yours is of far superior quality though, Minnie. You can actually get into the plunge pool at the bottom of that cascade. Best hangover cure I've ever experienced



The blue pool further up where the river comes out of the rock is good for that too....unless the icy temps give you a heart attack that is


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2004)

s14n said:
			
		

> The blue pool up where the river comes out of the rock is good for that too....unless the icy temps give you a heart attack that is



I camped up next to that once. It's a profoundly spiritual place; full of 'old magic' and a real sense of watchfulness and sentience. Anyway, the sound of the water as it pumps out of Porth Yr Ogof into the pool comes in regular pulses and sounds exactly like something huge and primordial is wading through the water towards you.

There be Kelpies!!


----------



## Funky_monks (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm definitley a fan of the falls at pontarfynach.


Aber falls are pretty good too, and the plunge pools there work pretty well as a hangover cure.


----------



## Space Girl (Sep 23, 2004)

Both of these waterfalls are on the river Teifi 

Cenarth falls






Henllan falls


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a confession to make.
Last summer, after watching the Tower blocks in Hirwaun get blown up, me and a few mates headed to Aberdulais Falls in our trunks for a walk and a dip.

Its a really lovely place, and there's a rocky ledge about 30ft above a really deep pool, so thats ace for jumping in off, and shaking off a nasty hangover.

We chucked a few balls around then strolled up to the beautiful and powerfull waterfall at the top.

It looked so powerful I wondered what it would do to the sponge ball I was carrying, needless to say it hit the waterfall and was plunged into the depths. When it resurfaced I tried again, only this time it went straight through and got stuck in some rocks!

So if you were one of the tripod carrying photographers I saw on my way back down, who were trapsing a long wet path to take a photo of a waterfall that had beed spoiled by the presence of a soggy fluorescent yellow ball in the background, I'm sorry.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Sep 23, 2004)

> Ystradfellte - Lady Falls. One of my very favourite places in the entire world.



Is that another name for Sgwd Yr Eira? 

Or is it one of the ones above it?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2004)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Is that another name for Sgwd Yr Eira?
> 
> Or is it one of the ones above it?



Sgwd Yr eira is the most southerly of the falls - the one you can walk behind. Lady falls is further up but IMHO more beautiful; a lot more broadleaf trees whereas Eira is surrounded by forestry.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh. Just worked it out. Minnie's first picture is Sgwd Yr Eira, my picture is Lady Falls. All comes clear.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 23, 2004)

> Is that another name for Sgwd Yr Eira?



I'm pretty sure that the pic in post 1 is that one. If it isn't, my Dad has been lying to me for a long time!


----------



## ICB (Sep 23, 2004)

Sgwyd Gwladys (Lady Falls? Chieftain's Falls?)

There's a lovely cottage near Ffwdgrech falls for sale at the moment, too small for us though.

There are at least two in the Beacons that you can walk behind






Henhryd is my fave (90')






In total we have 15 falls significant enough to make it into the "Waterside Places" leaflet.  However, I have a secret one way off the beaten track that falls a good 40'+ from a red standstone outcropping.  No one ever goes there and it's mine I tell you, all mine, ahahahaha!

BTW first picture on the thread is Sgwd yr Eira (Waterfall of the snow) and the one you're calling Lady Falls is Henrhyd


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 23, 2004)

*Melincourt*

Melincourt near Resolven........beautiful


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2004)

this one near talybont
don't know what it's called sorry

amazing tho





and heres a link to a massive one
wow

these pics are by hyb who does some incredible party pics check em out
http://deviate.cx/photo/party/


----------



## ICB (Sep 24, 2004)

ddraig said:
			
		

> this one near talybont
> don't know what it's called sorry



That's Blaen-y-glyn


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 27, 2004)

> That's Blaen-y-glyn



If we get a real cold snap this winter, you might be lucky enough to see 'the Glyn' frozen solid. Saw it when I was a kid, just incredible, icicles as big as me!

Theres a series of falls and plunge pools below the Neuadd reservoir, which are great to look at and for swimming and jumping into. No pics sorry. Just park up of the road, just past the start of the roman road, and walk down to the stream.


----------



## lloyd81 (Oct 6, 2004)

Pistyll Rhaeadr near Llanrhaeadr, is the highest waterfall in Wales,it is a really cool place to visit.


----------



## ICB (Oct 12, 2004)

Just a quick cautionary note (public service announcement):

the rocks around the falls in the BBNP can be very slippery and there are serious injuries and even deaths of visitors who don't have appropriate footwear and/or experience of basic outdoor safety

the net result of this is that the cost of upkeep on these areas is very high and that the national parks' insurers get very fidgity if they get a sniff of a claim - one of the parks had to raise over £250,000 to sort out about 6 miles of path after a commonwealth games contender broke her leg and couldn't compete

the upshot is that if people keep being stupid in their use of these areas they may get shut off altogether due to our heavily risk aversed claim and blame culture 

I'm sure folks on here are far too sussed and sensible to fall foul of these risks but just in case like....


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

Tnn


----------

